
UK police arrest man via automatic face recognition tech - tzm
https://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2017/06/police-automatic-face-recognition/
======
CarolineW
Large discussion from a couple of days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14500184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14500184)

